# 50% Gottyline, 25% Chinaman, 25% Kk-9 ?????



## djchucke77 (Apr 26, 2009)

Deal or no deal?
My wife wanted a puppy and we both have reasons why we prefer pitbulls. We had been searching for a good dog locally. I stumbled upon a website for a breeder 2and a half hours from my house. We went and looked at the pups and bought one. We were told that she is 50% Gottyline, 25% Chinaman, 25% Kk-9. I was told she is ADBA Registered. I also got a chance to see the Sire, dam, grandfather and grandmother. I bought her for 500. As being new to this site i am not sure if I can tell people where I got her, if not please remove it and let me know. I got the pup from Poison Ivy Pits dot com. All the info is on there. Its shows our pup and says sold to Chuck and April in Tulsa, Ok. Can someone who knows alot about these breeds/bloodlines give me their honest opinion on my purchase. Did I get treated well or not. I am new to all this and I need all the help I can get. I thank you in advance.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Im not gonna diss your puppy ,but I feel you should have shopped around a bit more, What you got is a BYB dog!
A bully crossed with game stuff, and Ive never heard of the k9 line before.
If your happy with what you got then good! but I would be very watchful of temperment issues or other problems that can show up with a cross like that!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They seem to be a bully type breeder with no constancy in what they breed. Barly any of their dogs have any titled dogs in the pedigrees or titles them selves. If you just looking for a good pet should be fine, but working/breeding quality could be really iffy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome! 

Looked at the site I would consider them to be a puppy mill. That is my opinion. They have sooo many litters of pups and are chargeing more for colour which is the last thing a good breeder should be doing again IMO. 

I'm not sure why they are breeding game line with a bully line. The dogs are okay looking but nothing to write home about again it is my opinion. The main thing is are you happy with your pup?


----------



## djchucke77 (Apr 26, 2009)

So what would my pup be considered? APBT, AMBully, ???


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

your pup is an ambully mix...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG! you got taken or a ride! I agree, If you love your Bully then that is all that matters but you got a dog from a BYB that is advertising Bullies as APBT's. All those dogs are scatter bred and look how many litters they have on the ground. It is breeders like this that is ruining it for responsible breeders. 

Gotty and RE is under much debate but it is now common knowledge that these dogs were bred with mastiff, Am bulldog, English bulldog and so on. That is what created the Am bully.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

dude, sorry but those are some of the ugliest/merle bullys ive seen, but your dog is your dog and your gonna love him/her either way, My first dog bam isnt full pit (hes got a couple longer hairs round his neck and his muzzle seems a lil bit long) hes ckc registered and he was one heck of a cute puppy so i got him within 20 mins of looking, im not saying he was a mistake and i shouldnt have gotten him, just saying if i would have been patient and educated myself a little bit more, i would have a dog i could weight pull and do conformation shows.

but bam is a great dog and everybody who sees him thinks hes a pit, and hes more protective then your average apbt.

but good luck to you, can you post a pic of your puppy?


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow that is *A LOT* of dogs. If you love your puppy and you are happy with it then that is really all that matters. Hope you stick around the forums, there are a lot of good reads and people on here. Post up a pic or two, we all love seeing puppies.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

Poison Ivy Pits, Mastiffs & Rescues - Upcoming Breeding

wow these are some low-n-wide ambullies in this section, look at the ped pictures.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i was gunna stay outta this one until i looked out the breeding page and all i can say is thats not a puppy mill its a freakin puppy factory im ashamed of these people


----------



## djchucke77 (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## djchucke77 (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## djchucke77 (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

cute puppy and humans


----------



## djchucke77 (Apr 26, 2009)

I realize now that I should have done some more research, but the dog was for my wife and is VERY happy with her, so I guess that is what matters. I have been learning a lot from this site and plan on getting MY pup later this year. Any suggestions on a very reputable breeder/kennel? I am impressed by larumapbt at the moment but I am going to do *A LOT* of research and looking before I make a decision.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

go to adba shows and weightpulls talk to the competitors owners find dogs you like and ask them info on breedings best way to find quality get it from a kennel that breeds for working or purpose not color size or money youll get a better, healthier dog that way


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

djchucke77 said:


> I realize now that I should have done some more research, but the dog was for my wife and is VERY happy with her, so I guess that is what matters. I have been learning a lot from this site and plan on getting MY pup later this year. Any suggestions on a very reputable breeder/kennel? I am impressed by larumapbt at the moment but I am going to do *A LOT* of research and looking before I make a decision.


Do some research and find what you like. Larum has some nice dog but look around. Your pup is very cute! What type of dog are you looking for? Show lines or game lines?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ok I am glad your wife and child love the puppy it is always good to here that pups find a good home but I will have to stay out of this one cause I risk getting myself in trouble. All I can say is please don't buy from that breeder again and who the hell breeds a greyline to a whopper line I don't believe it was this breeder cause its at the back of the ped. but my god. Whopper dogs are not even real APBT they are crossed and it shows in that female that is one ugly dog. ok hush Laura your digging a hole. im done with this tread

congrats on your pup its a cutie


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

MMMMMMMM BYB is an under statement that's all i can say without geting in trouble 
bobble head dog's whopper = mutt dog's 

good looking pup glad your wife and kid like it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wowee this is an interesting thread...All I can say to you DJ is that i've been there in your exact situation. Viewing that website brought back memories of having the pillow case pulled over my head by another "breeder"... here's the link to the place I got screwed... I would never trade this dog for the world, but I tell you what I will live and learn...she is writtled with health and temperament issues because the "breeder" didn't have a goal to work with...she just wanted to make some pretty dogs to sell... If you guys call this Poison Ivy place a factory..check this link out.... it looks like the litters are to a minimum right now, but i've seen the same dog bred 5 times within the last 4 years from this kennel.

home page


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Cute puppy!!

Now that you have one....I would SERIOUSLY hope that you read up about getting another puppy (the one that you want). Pits aren't always just your happy-go-lucky always get along type breed. Might seem all good at the beginning but you might have your hands full in a couple years.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

well call me crazy.....whatever you like....dont care....but i actually like american bully's. i think the low-riders look good....not very healthy...but neither are english bulldogs...as long as you yourself know that its not a apbt...its an ambully,,,,,,,then what the hell is the big deal???? at least you didnt pay 2000$ like most fools do. bottom line...cute pup and going to be a wonderful dog imo. its no different than maltepoos. (spelling?) i know its sad....but that's where its going. the apbt isnt going to DIE, there is just a new breed stemmed off. but like i say....its just my opinion and im intitled also  My boy is 100% R.E. if theres some mastiff in there somewhere i dont see it lol. now i do agree that alot of the bully breeds are tainted. but i will not agree that all bully's are mixed. staff and apbt yes....on the other hand, low riders....definatly SOMETHING, as to what i could not begin to know. and yes i know all of you will post the speech of dave wilson. but dave wilson created a LOT of dogs. he didnt say EVERY dog he had he mixed with mastiff/ect. like i say....we all have our opinions. i know most of you guys are partial to apbt's. i love them myself also....just have a love for both. and i hate when people kinda bash of other's dogs........when all in all its just a pet. theres many forms of bashing.....straight forward and implyed. i know they asked for opinions and like i say every1 has one....and yes im glad you guys are honest, and are educating, it just hits close to home. bad day i guess sorry for the ramble


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

nvm i detatch my previous statement....i do however think that somethin else besides apbt and staff are in pikes lines.....i just think his dominant genes show more of the staff side. some of his anscetors def have something mixed in. like i say... bad day im tired no sleep and had 2 work this morning haha


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I am sorry you had a bad day. I was by no means bashing bullies there is a difference in bashing bullies and then bashing poor breeding ethics. I have nothing against bullies I just can not stand people that breed just to breed and that mix lines not knowing what they are creating. The kennel discussed here has very poor breeding ethics and apparently has no clue what they are creating just scatter breeding to see what they can come up with its bad for the breed.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

yes, your right. there needs to be a purpose behind every breeding....but the fact is....nobody's going to do that EXCEPT reputable breeders =\ hell, my brother in law bred olde english to jocko lol. made pretty dogs...but overall their mutts. you'd be SUPRISED at the drive though. kinda crazy. sorry for my rant....like i said i was sleep deprived and here at 7am. typed whatever came to my head at that moment lol. my b gpb comm. 
----shane


----------

